# Freenet



## MiMi (10. März 2008)

Also,
innerhalb der letzten 2Wochen waren nun 3 mal Leute von Freenet bei uns. Der Letzte war eben da. Er meinte ich könnte so nen Formular ausfüllen und in 1 Woche werd ich angerufen ob ich das Angebot möchte. Der hat mich nun 30 min zugelabert, bis ich keine Lust mehr hate und mir alle durchgelsen haben und unterschrieben habe. Er hat mir auch ne Hndynummer gegeben falls ich fragen habe. 
Wie siehts aus, hat jemand von euch damit schon Erfahrungen? Wir würden da 10 Euro im Monat sparen, ist zwar net die Welt aber immerhin. Das dumme ist das wir wieder 2 Jahre vertragslaufzeit haben. 
Ist das Abzocke? Oder hat jemand von euch gute Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## Matze (10. März 2008)

Also ich würde mir die Sache noch mal genau anschauen. Ist doch seltsam, dass die so dermasen aufdringlich waren.


----------



## MiMi (10. März 2008)

Steht drunter das ich innerhalb 2 Wochen widerrufen kann hab eben nochmal geschaut. Grmbl hätte direkt sagen sollen ich hab keien Zeit. Oder sowas.


----------



## MiMi (10. März 2008)

So hab den jetzt angerufen, anscheinend ruft der Chef mich heute abend an und dann wird das direkt storniert. Bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## CSANecromancer (10. März 2008)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Der hat mich nun 30 min zugelabert, bis ich keine Lust mehr hate


Böser Fehler. 
Einfach die derbe Ehrlichkeitskeule rausholen wirkt da oft Wunder:

Telemarketer: "Hätten Sie einen Moment Zeit?"
Ich: "Wofür?"
Telemarketer: "Wir haben da ein Angebot xyz losschwadronier laber seier sülz..."
Ich (unterbrechend daher etwas lauter): "*MOOOMENT!* Ich habe an Ihrem Produkt kein Interesse, wir können uns beide also viel Zeit sparen.".
Telemarketer: "Und Sie wollen sicher nicht (Luft_hol_um_wieder_alle_Vorzüge_zu_preisen)."
Ich: "*GANZ* sicher nicht. Wäre sonst noch was?"
Telemarketer: "Ja, äh, eigentlich nicht, äh... Dürfen wir Sie wieder anrufen, wenn Super_tolles_neues_Produkt rauskommt?"
Ich: "*Nein*, dürfen Sie nicht. Bitte notieren Sie sich das, da ein entsprechender Anruf Ihrerseits eine Anzeige meinerseits nach sich ziehen würde. Einen schönen Tag noch."
(klack).

Ich liebe solche Telemarketer. Nur meine Frau lässt mich so selten mit denen spielen...


----------



## MiMi (10. März 2008)

Ja nu is zu spät 
Hab bestimmt 3 ma gesgt ich will net. Aber dann kam er mit nur kurz ausfüllen, dann werden sie angerufen und sie können das auch dann wiederrufen!
OMFG
Ich hätte einfach sasgen sollen ich hab keine Zeit.


----------



## ink (10. März 2008)

Behalts fürs nächste Mal im Hinterkopf.

Es klingelt: Typ/Typin steht vor der Tür.
Er/Sie "Hallo, ich bin... von ...."
Du: "WTF? Hab ich Sie bestellt?"
Er/Sie: "Ähm, nein aber..."
Du (eingreifend): "Tschüß" (und nicht auf Wiedersehen )
Er/Sie: Dummes Gesicht
Du: Freust dich und machst die Tür zu

(und bei Telefonterror nimm die Variante von CSA..., die find ich zu geil )

Ein Widerrufsrecht hast du bei sowas immer.
Setz schonmal den Brief auf und schick ihn ab.
Per Einschreiben mit Rückschein ist am Sichersten.


----------



## MiMi (10. März 2008)

Geht erst mit ner Kundennumemr die ich noch net hab


----------



## ink (10. März 2008)

Das ist Quatsch!
Schreib deinen Namen, Adresse, Produkt-Beschreibung usw auf, und schick es weg.
Dann soll der Kundenbetreuer das raus suchen. (was kein Aufwand ist)

Denn so könnten die ja 2 Wochen warten bis sie dir deine Nummer schicken ;-]


----------



## zerix (10. März 2008)

Hey,

Erstmal tief durchatmen. 
Ich glaube nicht, dass sich Freenet sowas wie ne Abzocke leisten kann. 
Der Vertreter war natürlich so aufdringlich, weil er was "verkaufen" wollte. Er verdient Geld pro abgeschlossenen Vertrag.

Such einfach mal bei Google danach. Wenn es ne Abzocke ist, wird es sicherlich schon Beiträge in anderen Foren geben.

Sonst, wenn du Geld sparst ist doch gut. Egal wo du Leitung hast, hast du einen 2-Jahres-Vertrag.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## MiMi (10. März 2008)

Der sagte mir, das sobald das bei denen eingegeben wird, ich angerufen werde ob ich das annehmen möchte oder widerrufen. und dann bekomm ich auch die nummer. Und die 2 Wochen zählen erst ab dem Zeitpunkt wo die das in den Rechner eingeben.

Hab ich ja dann gemacht, das Problem ist, das die gesagt haben die kündigen den alten Verrtag hört sich gut an. Aber hab dann nachgelesen, das die den wohl kündigen, aber den Restbetrag mus sich natürlich weiter zahlen. Daher wollt ihc direkt das widerrufen, ich will net 6 Monate oder so doppelt bezahlen


----------



## zerix (10. März 2008)

Ok, das ist was anderes. Dann wideruf natürlich direkt. Schick nen Brief hin, an den Kundenservice. So gehst du auf jedenfall auf Nummer sicher, dass du die zwei Wochen eingehalten hast, egal was die später sagen. 

Schreibst halt rein, dass du dein Widerrufsrecht in Anspruch nehmen möchtest, um von dem Vertrag zurück zu treten. 

Dass der andere Vertrag natürlich nicht direkt beendet ist, ist klar. Das wäre ja zu einfach. 


MFG

Sascha


----------

